# HGH and Tren?



## Dman509 (Jun 27, 2011)

Im looking to gain some crazy LEAN mass and i was wondering if its bad to run hgh and tren together? Ive taken both tren and HGH before, just not at the same time. and if not are there any suggestions what atack to take for the leanest mass possible??

THANK YOU!


----------



## performance (Jun 27, 2011)

Dman509 said:


> Im looking to gain some crazy LEAN mass and i was wondering if its bad to run hgh and tren together? Ive taken both tren and HGH before, just not at the same time. and if not are there any suggestions what atack to take for the leanest mass possible??
> 
> THANK YOU!



I see no problem at all bro. I run 3 iu of gh ed. When im on cycle i ramp it up to 6-10 iu ed. Its not a big secret that the more aas you do, the bigger you will get. I personally think that aas without gh is a waste. So yeah bro to answer your question, it wont be bad.


----------



## XYZ (Jun 27, 2011)

Yes, GH and tren will work well, and keep you lean BUT don't expect miracles with the GH.  It takes a LONG time to see the benefits of it.  For your goals you would need about 10ius PWO for a good 5-6 months to see true results.

It's really always going to come down to diet and if you're feeding the body enough to grow.


----------



## Dman509 (Jun 27, 2011)

ok cool thanks guys. i dont think i want to take HGH for that long, especially since it is so expensive.. what would you suggest stacking tren with for the crazy lean mass? I was thinking maybe test but that brings alot of water retention... any suggestions would help, thank you


----------



## XYZ (Jun 27, 2011)

Dman509 said:


> ok cool thanks guys. i dont think i want to take HGH for that long, especially since it is so expensive.. what would you suggest stacking tren with for the crazy lean mass? I was thinking maybe test but that brings alot of water retention... any suggestions would help, thank you


 

You were not going to run test with the tren?


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Jun 27, 2011)

CT said:


> You were not going to run test with the tren?



^^ This

Tren only sounds like you're just asking for a noodle dick.


----------



## Digitalash (Jun 27, 2011)

of course test + AI
but I would look into cjc-1295 and ghrp 2 or 6, they work together to cause your pituitary to realease more gh and you can supposedly get similar results to HGH for a fraction of the price

look for "datbtrue" 's posts on google he has a ton of info on them and hgh


----------



## Hell (Jun 27, 2011)

Test/Tren/Mast and maybe some winny at the end...


----------



## teepee (Jun 27, 2011)

Ill be trying this combo in the next few weeks. First run of Tren and I'm very excited.

I can say that 4iu a day + a Winny/test cycle had very dramatic effects for me.


----------



## Dman509 (Jun 27, 2011)

teepee, are you expecting to stay pretty lean with that cycle? i am very interested in trying it


----------



## mnpower (Jun 28, 2011)

umm check out the sponsors on the board who work with scroixx. and check out i believe its called Ultradex 150  1ml-50mg test pro 50mg tren ace 50mg mast  add some winny to that and your set


----------



## sdumper (Apr 5, 2016)

Im currently on a Tren/Test/Winni/HGH/Cren/T4 cycle and have had amazing results but like others have said HGH takes time. I started HGH 3 months ago at 2iu a day and am currently at 4iu. HGH melts the fat starting at about week 10...not a quick fix.


----------



## blergs. (Apr 5, 2016)

Digitalash said:


> of course test + AI
> but I would look into cjc-1295 and ghrp 2 or 6, they work together to cause your pituitary to realease more gh and you can supposedly get similar results to HGH for a fraction of the price
> 
> look for "datbtrue" 's posts on google he has a ton of info on them and hgh



would rec Mod GRF (1-29)  stacked with ghrp2 .  personally i would also still add soem hgh to that.  even with pep you are gonna have to run it a long time for results IMO.  
you could just run some IGF1 with the tren. few weeks on, couple weeks off and repeat it a couple times on your cycle. 
i


----------



## werewolf (Apr 6, 2016)

Hgh  + tren - cool. I tried trenover this way, it worked out well.
I guess hgh can be combined with any AAS.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Apr 12, 2016)

Sure can! A bit of test and proviron can compound results.


/V


----------

